# IDC supreme 500 string trimmer



## bobbeeton (Jul 17, 2014)

Can anybody tell me the correct fuel routing for this engine.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The IDC is the old Ryobi design but I think the fuel line routing is the same as the pic below. Have a good one. Geo


----------

